

Forbidden Data: Wyoming just criminalized citizen science - jonchang
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2015/05/wyoming_law_against_data_collection_protecting_ranchers_by_ignoring_the.html

======
crb002
It is a trespassing enhancement statute. You could still navigate public
waterways or take photos from the land borders.

